# Multiple delivery Apps question ?



## Ted_R (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone 

For those of you running multiple delivery Apps.

Do you log yourself into all of them, wait for a ping, then log off all until the current delivery is complete ?
Rinse and repeat ?

I guess this isn't always possible since some require you to schedule blocks, what do y'all do ?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I run DoorDash & Grubhub simultaneously, using scheduled shifts on both. I will sometimes pause my DD shift while on a GH order, otherwise, I just decline orders on either when needed. Sometimes you get lucky and get pickup/deliveries on both that start and end nearby one another - but that's pretty rare lol.

Lately I've been having my DD shaft end early due to declining 3 orders in a row a lot, but GH has been a better earner the last couple of months so I haven't been as focused on DD business.


----------



## Ted_R (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks andaas I appreciate your response


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Just be careful about timing.. I wouldn't leave both apps on once you get an order for one app. I had a situation when I got two orders from the same restaurant, both 10 minutes away from the restaurant in the complete opposite direction of each other. One of those orders was super late.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ubereats and Postmates would be the easiest to run together since they dont require scheduling. I do this and just turn one off as soon as I get an order. Im pretty sure you can do the same with Grubhub and not be on schedule but you just will not qualify for the hourly guarantee (which is kind of BS anyway). I get daily texts from GH telling me they are short on drivers and to just log on to deliver.


----------



## Ted_R (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you uberboy1212, that is really helpful info. Thank you also aeiou_


----------



## Leonardo Robinson (Jul 24, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ubereats and Postmates would be the easiest to run together since they dont require scheduling. I do this and just turn one off as soon as I get an order. Im pretty sure you can do the same with Grubhub and not be on schedule but you just will not qualify for the hourly guarantee (which is kind of BS anyway). I get daily texts from GH telling me they are short on drivers and to just log on to deliver.


Thanks so much for the info. I just signed up for both so I was wondering.


----------



## jackd12 (6 mo ago)

Everyone has a dream to control all delivery business with a single solution, Well now it's time for a Dreams comes to true moment with our *Super Delivery App* can manage all delivery under one platform.

A single registration to access all delivery businesses like food, grocery, medicine, and so on. Our team of experts creates a flawless application to purchase and deliver through our Super Delivery App. Different types of on-demand deliveries within the app.

If you want any other delivery products within the app, we can do it for you. We are always ready to customize our app to meet your business needs.

Everyone requires the app for their daily routines, but people don't want too many applications for different delivery services. They want to control the one solution for all the needs.

*WHY INVEST IN A SUPER DELIVERY PLATFORM*

This is a very common question in the delivery business. Let's dive into the reasons why should invest in these platforms.

Nowadays most people use an online delivery app because they don't want to wait in long queues is a time taken process.


 After the covid Instacart is a popular grocery delivery app, 

 Drizzly is the best alcohol delivery app, and 

 Grubhub is a well-known food delivery platform.

These stats are show why delivery platforms best in the industry.

More details check our rentallscript website.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ted_R said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> For those of you running multiple delivery Apps.
> 
> ...


Grubhub and Uber is logon and wait and turned one or the other off and Dash is a Pause along with Favor ( Texas Company ).

Seeing Uber doesn’t pay much in Houston they are usually off…


----------

